# Code for Pre-MRI or CT Blood Work?



## elizabeth24

Anyone know of a diagnosis code that could be used for a patient getting blood work for kidney function prior to an MRI or CT with contrast?

We were looking at a couple of codes, but I am unsure if these would be appropriate. In the past we have used the diagnosis for the MRI / CT scan as the diagnosis for the kidney function tests as well. 

Thanks


----------



## ajmoffatt

Did you ever find your answer? We are having that discussion too right now, some say z01.812/818 and the others are for Z13.89?  I would like to have this clarified also.


----------

